
Ask HN: What would you like to see in the Golang course? - atrust
I&#x27;m working on a training course (text&#x2F;video) devoted to Golang. Curious if there are any (advanced?) topics, which would definitely be worth to add to the course. Any ideas&#x2F;recommendations?
======
patio11
Relevant to my interests! Here's some stuff I would have enjoyed learning
prior to learning it the hard way:

a) Databases. What's the right way to work with them in Golang?

b) Suppose you're building an API which has some shared state. (Like, I don't
know, a stock exchange's order book or something, to pick an example
randomly.) What's the best way to model that such that you can access it
concurrently in an arbitrary number of simultaneous HTTP requests?

c) Supposing that one understands goroutines at a Golang 101 level, where does
one go from there? I ended up having lots of fun on e.g. fanning out data
incoming from N sources to one channel back out to M consumers which each need
a copy of everything on that channel. This felt excessively painful to me. How
do I do it in a way which is not excessively painful?

~~~
beckler
I found this link a while ago, but I still haven't sat down and gone through
it.

[http://go-database-sql.org/](http://go-database-sql.org/)

------
lsiebert
Go concurrency and distributed programming patterns, with examples for
different problems that devs often face, including how to test them.

Database examples need to provide instructions for getting to a working
configuration, testing with a different database, etc.

honestly go look at Stack overflow and see where people get stuck.

------
lazyfunctor
1\. Better understanding of goroutines & channels (what patio11 already
mentioned). 2\. Some more insight into error handling (maybe something on the
lines of [http://www.golangpatterns.info/error-
handling](http://www.golangpatterns.info/error-handling))

------
tmaly
I would like to see practical use cases. A step beyond the gobyexample site.
Something more like the Perl cookbook

~~~
martinni
+1. I've been through a couple of tutorials and I now know and love golang. I
would like someone to dive in a little deeper and demonstrate golang's
strength.

------
daxfohl
Evolution? Okay, maybe this is political, but in a training course I'd really
need to see how a language has evolved to meet new challenges. Because if it's
not a top-5 language, and it's not evolving, then why should someone care?

------
senthilnayagam
for most developers Golang is not the first or primary language.

how to port a ruby, python or java code to golang would be useful.

there are libraries like gox, but I would like a good tutorial to cross
platform applications.

personally I would like to learn to build gui apps, android apps in go.

~~~
atrust
Mobile apps are part of the plan. Not sure about the state of gomobile, but
afaik it's still experimental.

gui - this is an interesting one. Thanks! I'll try to cover it.

